# Discoloration of nose and lips



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Just today I notice that Fallen Nose and lips have a slight discoloration. They are now black with splotches of pink. Is this normal.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

I'm not sure if that happens often in solid dogs, I'm sure someone here will know. Is he from solid parents or does he have any parti in him? Huxley is a parti and has mostly solid black lips and nose but with a spot of pink on each (of course he's OBVIOUSLY parti from his coat). But his brothers LOOKED solid silver but one had pink in his mouth and on a toe


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

WestCoastSpoo said:


> I'm not sure if that happens often in solid dogs, I'm sure someone here will know. Is he from solid parents or does he have any parti in him? Huxley is a parti and has mostly solid black lips and nose but with a spot of pink on each (of course he's OBVIOUSLY parti from his coat). But his brothers LOOKED solid silver but one had pink in his mouth and on a toe [/QUOTE
> 
> According to his pedigree, they are all solids accept his mom was a blue, I don't know if this is considered a solid color or not LOL. I was just trying to figure this out, his nose and lips were all solid black.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, blue is a solid colour. Does he eat/drink out of plastic bowls? Is his food stored in plastic container?


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Yes, blue is a solid colour. Does he eat/drink out of plastic bowls? Is his food stored in plastic container?


no both of his bowls are stainless steel and his food is in the original food bag


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Have you ever noticed him having any small "warts" on his lips or in his mouth? Sometimes puppies get warts that are a type of herpes virus. Sonya had one a while back and it left a pink scar on her otherwise very black lips. The scar has gone away now. It wasn't a permanent discoloration. But I don't know about the nose...


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Sookster said:


> Have you ever noticed him having any small "warts" on his lips or in his mouth? Sometimes puppies get warts that are a type of herpes virus. Sonya had one a while back and it left a pink scar on her otherwise very black lips. The scar has gone away now. It wasn't a permanent discoloration. But I don't know about the nose...


No he doesn't have any warts and his mouth doesn't look swollen, he did get another does of worm medicine. I wonder was it a reaction, I can't think of anything else.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

*Is there a problem with plastic bowels?*



ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Yes, blue is a solid colour. Does he eat/drink out of plastic bowls? Is his food stored in plastic container?[/QUOTE
> 
> I never knew about this...does it do something to the nose color? Tammie


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Chocolate Millie's black dog developed a pink area on his lip and nose that turned out to be some kind of bacteria infection and was easily treated. I believe the nose and lip turned black again, we should ask. It wasn't apparent at first there was a problem. 
Here is that thread:
http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/14360-should-i-worry-henrys-lip-changed-color.html

Another possibility is that he is losing pigment. Did his parents have solid pigment? I had a white standard that lost her black nose fairly young turing a pinkish color, but I think it is unusual in a dark colored dog. That would be a confirmation fault, but it doesn't hurt the dog at all.


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

outwest said:


> Chocolate Millie's black dog developed a pink area on his lip and nose that turned out to be some kind of bacteria infection and was easily treated. I believe the nose and lip turned black again, we should ask. It wasn't apparent at first there was a problem.
> Here is that thread:
> http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/14360-should-i-worry-henrys-lip-changed-color.html
> 
> Another possibility is that he is losing pigment. Did his parents have solid pigment? I had a white standard that lost her black nose fairly young turing a pinkish color, but I think it is unusual in a dark colored dog. That would be a confirmation fault, but it doesn't hurt the dog at all.


OW, When I look at his parents pictures they look like they have solid pigments and I just read CM thread, he is going to the vet tomorrow as I'm flying out to southern California tomorrow, so I'll have him check him out. thanks for the info.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> Chocolate Millie's black dog developed a pink area on his lip and nose that turned out to be some kind of bacteria infection and was easily treated. I believe the nose and lip turned black again, we should ask. It wasn't apparent at first there was a problem.
> Here is that thread:
> http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/14360-should-i-worry-henrys-lip-changed-color.html
> 
> Another possibility is that he is losing pigment. Did his parents have solid pigment? I had a white standard that lost her black nose fairly young turing a pinkish color, but I think it is unusual in a dark colored dog. That would be a confirmation fault, but it doesn't hurt the dog at all.


Henry's nose didn't turn pink at all. A single follice on the front of his muzzle, just below his nose was infected and swollen/pink (folliculitis - basically a pimple from being shaved too closely) as was his lip which turned pink and quite inflamed from infection (Pyoderma). Also known as a lower line lip infection. This is not uncommon in dogs with deep lip folds. Not sure what specifically caused the lower line lip infection/pyoderma - but he is fed from well cleaned stainless bowls. A course of antibiotic ointment and his lip is no longer inflamed and red, allowing the black pigment to show again. The pimple on his face was really an entirely different situation - caused by simply shaving too close to the retractable whisker.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ms Stella said:


> ArreauStandardPoodle said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, blue is a solid colour. Does he eat/drink out of plastic bowls? Is his food stored in plastic container?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Ms Stella said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Bowls should be stainless steel or ceramic. Plastic bowls can cause pigment to wash out. And food should never be stored in plastic containers as the plastic absorbs some of the nutrients from the food.
> ...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My whippet has been eating out of a plastic bowl for over 5 years. His nose is as black as coal. That sounds like an old wives tale to me. I have been thinking of getting him a new dog bowl. His is getting old. Bonnie has a stainless bowl just because that's what we bought when we got her. Their food is stored in those big plastic containers that keep it fresh and keep ants out. It stays a lot fresher in there than it does if left in the bag. Their water bowls (one outside and one inside) are ceramic. 

How would someone find an antproof container that is not plastic? I would consider changing the container if there was such a thing. Living in a semiarid climate means we have lots of ants, but few bugs.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Interesting about plastic bowls...I had read that they could harbor bacteria...and I clean ours with bleach each day..then with hot soapy water. Maybe the bleach is getting on Stella's nose. It was jet black just a year ago and over the winter it started to have some lighter color to it in places..it darkened up some with the summer but not like it was last summer. Ill change to stainless bowl and see if it makes a difference. I too would love to see evidnece of the scientific kind..as you know I am a sciency sort of girl  Thanks for both for the info!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ms Stella said:


> Interesting about plastic bowls...I had read that they could harbor bacteria...and I clean ours with bleach each day..then with hot soapy water. Maybe the bleach is getting on Stella's nose. It was jet black just a year ago and over the winter it started to have some lighter color to it in places..it darkened up some with the summer but not like it was last summer. Ill change to stainless bowl and see if it makes a difference. I too would love to see evidnece of the scientific kind..as you know I am a sciency sort of girl  Thanks for both for the info!


Ms Stella - what you are describing is snow nose and is not entirely uncommon


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Henry's nose didn't turn pink at all. A single follice on the front of his muzzle, just below his nose was infected and swollen/pink (folliculitis - basically a pimple from being shaved too closely) as was his lip which turned pink and quite inflamed from infection (Pyoderma). Also known as a lower line lip infection. This is not uncommon in dogs with deep lip folds. Not sure what specifically caused the lower line lip infection/pyoderma - but he is fed from well cleaned stainless bowls. A course of antibiotic ointment and his lip is no longer inflamed and red, allowing the black pigment to show again. The pimple on his face was really an entirely different situation - caused by simply shaving too close to the retractable whisker.


CM, I checked the inside of his lips and the outside of his upper lips and his nose and nothing seems swollen, he did get another round of worm medicine, I'm wondering if this is the reason, but he's going to the vet tomorrow so I'll have him checked out. He still is old self running and jumping and acting like a clown, and he's eating and drinking the same. Hmmmm a mystery.


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> ArreauStandardPoodle said:
> 
> 
> > I'll point out--that I have searched endlessly for scientific studies that prove that plastic causes pigment to wash out and have been unable to identify any. I have heard a variety of claims, some that this is true and some that this is an old wives tail. I would love to read a scientific study on this if someone can provide one.
> ...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

itzfoxfire58 said:


> ChocolateMillie said:
> 
> 
> > CM he only has a few plastic toys and he doesn't play with them as much as his stuffed toys. Do you think I should take them away.
> ...


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Ms Stella - what you are describing is snow nose and is not entirely uncommon


That is what I thought it was when it lightened up over the winter....but I assumed it would go back to black if it were a snow nose..? It is darker but not an even color like it was last year. Maybe its just time for her genetic wise..


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ms Stella said:


> That is what I thought it was when it lightened up over the winter....but I assumed it would go back to black if it were a snow nose..? It is darker but not an even color like it was last year. Maybe its just time for her genetic wise..


That would be my guess. I'm far from an expert on the subject but I believe snow nose has a lot to do with genetics. Stella is gorgeous and I can't tell one bit that her nose is lighter.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

outwest said:


> My whippet has been eating out of a plastic bowl for over 5 years. His nose is as black as coal. That sounds like an old wives tale to me. I have been thinking of getting him a new dog bowl. His is getting old. Bonnie has a stainless bowl just because that's what we bought when we got her. Their food is stored in those big plastic containers that keep it fresh and keep ants out. It stays a lot fresher in there than it does if left in the bag. Their water bowls (one outside and one inside) are ceramic.
> 
> How would someone find an antproof container that is not plastic? I would consider changing the container if there was such a thing. Living in a semiarid climate means we have lots of ants, but few bugs.


What I have read is that if you store food directly in plastic containers, where the kibble is touching the plastic, the fats from the food can actually absorb into the plastic, go rancid, and then cause your fresh food to spoil faster. The absorbed fats can also cause bacteria to grow. I use large plastic, airtight containers when I have client's dogs at my house, but I put the whole bag inside the container rather than pouring it in. For my own dogs food, I use the Gamma Vittles Vault, which is made of human food grade plastic (supposed to not be porous enough to absorb fats, but who really knows). I pour the food into it because it is air/ant/cat proof...

But I have also read that the simple act of _pouring_ the kibble out of the bag and into a container causes it to spoil and go stale faster because you are aerating the kibble and exposing it to oxygen. 

I kind of think all these things are just a little worry wortish and over the top. I eventually would like to find some nice stainless or glass food containers for storage, because I myself like to avoid plastic as much as possible because of the chemicals in it, but until then what I have will suffice.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It all sounds a little too anal to me. My dog food seems fine. I will but my whippet a new food bowl just because his is old. 

What happened with Fallen's pink spots? He should have gone to the vet by now.


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

outwest said:


> It all sounds a little too anal to me. My dog food seems fine. I will but my whippet a new food bowl just because his is old.
> 
> What happened with Fallen's pink spots? He should have gone to the vet by now.


Hi OW, been in California, but have been checking on Fallen and Ole, every day. We saw the vet on Tuesday and he couldn't find anything wrong with him, he asked if he was eating out of any plastic bowls and I told him no, but he does have some hard rubber toys that he plays with off and on but not on a daily basis and he is on some medication for when his stomach was upset and he had the runs really bad, but he will be finished with that by tomorrow, so he said to lets finish out the medicine and they will keep and eye on him. I spoke to the vet this morning and he said that he is doing just find and the discoloration is still there but it hasn't gotten worse. Will be back home on Saturday.


----------

